# custom screenprinted polybags with NO minimum's?



## cody (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, so so far I havent found 1 company that can do screenprinted polybags without a minimum. Is there such a company that would do that? Even if a screenprinting company could get polybags and screenprint them for me?

any advise?
thanks


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Bag manufactures do that, but i'm sure there's a minimum


----------



## expressyourshirt (Mar 18, 2008)

Uncle John said:


> Bag manufactures do that, but i'm sure there's a minimum


Like who? I need to get screen printed polybags also.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

If you take a risk and get the 24, or 36 minimum screen printers have, You will be able to find a ton. 

Good luck!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

what type of ink would you use for screenprinting on a poly bag, for retail purpose!
I have been looking at my plain pastel fashion bags and imagining all kinds of great designs on them.
I am now getting into screenprinting along with heat press, but would screen print these bags,
Any suggestions would be appreciated, 
Thanks
Sandy Jo


----------



## rfbf (May 1, 2008)

poly bags are generally offset printed with uv inks. I am sure there is a small guy out there that can do small runs, but for most offset guys 24 bags would be less than what was run just turning on the press. 
You can screen print bags yourself, try calling your ink supplier and ask about air drying or uv curing inks.. But I'd try a thicker material than your standard poly bag..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

cody said:


> Hi, so so far I havent found 1 company that can do screenprinted polybags without a minimum. Is there such a company that would do that? Even if a screenprinting company could get polybags and screenprint them for me?
> 
> any advise?
> thanks


It's next to impossible to find someone to screen print on a t-shirt with no minimums (due to the setup process involved in making a quality screen print). It makes sense that it would be equally as hard to find someone to screen print on bags with no minimums. It just doesn't make economic sense.



> Like who? I need to get screen printed polybags also.


Uline will do custom bags, but they require a minimum of like 10,000 or something. 

If you do google searches for custom printed shipping bags, you can find a few companies with smaller minimums (1000's usually, maybe high hundreds)


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Rodney said:


> It's next to impossible to find someone to screen print on a t-shirt with no minimums (due to the setup process involved in making a quality screen print). It makes sense that it would be equally as hard to find someone to screen print on bags with no minimums. It just doesn't make economic sense.


I am looking at doing 1,000, 1-color. 1.3mil poly bags (Like These) and my screen printer wants to charge $1per. I am not sure if that is a good price but it sounds a bit off to me. He mentioned something about using plastisol. Can that be done as long as it is UV cured?


----------



## rfbf (May 1, 2008)

I'd say google it, do some research. When I was doing purchasing and sourcing a few years ago we had plastic shopping bags made w/ 3 color for around $0.40 each. A dollar is way too much!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

rfbf said:


> I'd say google it, do some research. When I was doing purchasing and sourcing a few years ago we had plastic shopping bags made w/ 3 color for around $0.40 each. A dollar is way too much!!


I'm sure it depends on a few factors. What quantity were you purchasing to get the .40 cents each price?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Robert H said:


> I am looking at doing 1,000, 1-color. 1.3mil poly bags (Like These) and my screen printer wants to charge $1per. I am not sure if that is a good price but it sounds a bit off to me. He mentioned something about using plastisol. Can that be done as long as it is UV cured?


I'm not an expert on non-garment printing, but I *thought* that other surfaces were usually done with water based inks. But I can't say for sure.

$1 per bag for 1000 doesn't sound too high. It actually seems like a low minimum for custom bags


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

For a poly bag, you'll need a poly ink. Waterbase won't stick, and any printer thinking of using plastisol is out of their mind.

Bags are usually flexo or offset printed, hence the high minimums. There's no way to register second or third colors without an inline uv press, which would be ridiculous to use for bags.


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

Robert H said:


> I am looking at doing 1,000, 1-color. 1.3mil poly bags (Like These) and my screen printer wants to charge $1per. I am not sure if that is a good price but it sounds a bit off to me. He mentioned something about using plastisol. Can that be done as long as it is UV cured?


Polybags can't be printed with plastisol inks. Plastisol inks cure with heat. Heat will melt polybags.

We use a special ink for polybags and it is labor & time intensive. We can only print 1 color polybags. Registering multiple colors will be near impossible if screen printed. But screen printing does offer lower minimums.


----------



## rfbf (May 1, 2008)

Rodney said:


> I'm not an expert on non-garment printing, but I *thought* that other surfaces were usually done with water based inks. But I can't say for sure.
> 
> $1 per bag for 1000 doesn't sound too high. It actually seems like a low minimum for custom bags


We got them from these guys, aplasticbag.com
Prices were good, customer service was decent and turn around time was quick. We were doing 10-20K bags at a time with these guys, but I think even a 1k you could get a poly bag w/ once color for $0.50.

1 dollar seems really high, when it's a cheap polybag for a t-shirt that the end user is just going to tear up and throw away.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> We were doing 10-20K bags at a time


Yes, with those kind of numbers, I can see the .40 cents each price making more sense.

1,000 is a long way from 10,000-20,000 price break wise though 




> 1 dollar seems really high, when it's a cheap polybag for a t-shirt that the end user is just going to tear up and throw away.


That's usually why it's larger companies that do it as part of a larger overall branding strategy. When you have the extra money to add those type of details, it can have a good impression on a customer.

I think the $1 price is realistic for 1000 pieces, but I also am not sure it's necessary for a newer company who may not have the same budget as the larger companies. 

I think that money would be better spent on advertising to get customers to actually buy the t-shirts so you have something to ship out


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I think that money would be better spent on advertising to get customers to actually buy the t-shirts so you have something to ship out


While I do agree, I am just shopping around for pricing right now. The part that struck me odd is the same printer charges $1 for 144 1-color prints on a tee. No big deal.


----------



## rfbf (May 1, 2008)

Robert H said:


> While I do agree, I am just shopping around for pricing right now. The part that struck me odd is the same printer charges $1 for 144 1-color prints on a tee. No big deal.


I'd try aplasticbag.com, it's worth a shot anyways. He is probably charging that much because printing on plastic bags is not what he is really set up to do. Or maybe he is just subbing it out to someone and doing a little markup?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Robert H said:


> While I do agree, I am just shopping around for pricing right now. The part that struck me odd is the same printer charges $1 for 144 1-color prints on a tee. No big deal.


Sorry, I wasn't addressing that to (or about) you. I don't really know your situation or budget. 

I was speaking in general and responding to the comment about spending money on bags that will be thrown away


----------



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

All this talk about printing on polybags. Just curious, but has anyone considered printing stickers to place on your bags? I can get quality vinyl laminated (long life) stickers in any shape/size, usually standard circles and ovals for this purpose to brand your business, for 1-3 spot color or full color process; and they're dirt cheap. $.15- $.35 each depending on QTY ordered. Sure, you'll have to label your bags which is can be a huge amount of work; (sticker party anyone?), but you could also get the cheaper paper (not vinyl) and use them to seal your polybags over the fold, offset so 95% of your sticker is visible by one side for a cool effect. 

At the end of the day, aren't these bags getting thrown away anyways by the customer? So you're really talking about the one-shot branding oppt. If that's the case, save the $, get the most bang and uniqueness for your buck.  good luck.


----------



## andrewlangham (Sep 20, 2008)

*Need help finding font!*

sorry, i know im off the subject, but i am new here and i dont really know how to start my own post. i need help!

does anyone know what font this might be?
"skills challenge"

any help would be appriciated, thank you!


----------



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Need help finding font!*



andrewlangham said:


> sorry, i know im off the subject, but i am new here and i dont really know how to start my own post. i need help!
> 
> does anyone know what font this might be?
> "skills challenge"
> ...


You're definitely in the wrong place for that. I suggest posting your artwork up at: WhatTheFont?!? MyFonts It's a free service where graphic design artists try to help each other out in finding fonts from graphics. They also have a program that drills down the options by tracing the outlines of the graphic. Good luck.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Those poly bags will still be floating on the beach in 1,000 years for your great great grandchildren to enjoy. How about thinking green and printing on a bag that will degrade in a lanfill? Then you m ight even be able to print plastisol on them. 

Bryant


----------



## drummerstar (Dec 17, 2007)

*SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
*not worth it..* 

take the money and put to better use. you can have the best custom bags/packaging and not sale ONE SHIRT! take the money and invest it in the DESIGN phase of your line. why? because that's what causes people to buy your stuff not cool bags. also invest in marketing which is how you attract customers.....


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

I do my own marketing and design and already have a 6-9 month marketing plan in motion. I am looking down the road on ways to expand branding. This is something I am interested in and just need a source with a good price.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Drummerstar,
Kudos to you, You have made me relize, i should go to paper tote bags instead of plastic, i try to be green when ever possible but i slipped my bags past myself cuz they are pretty, thank you,, here is your quote:
*SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
*not worth it..* 

take the money and put to better use. you can have the best custom bags/packaging and not sale ONE SHIRT! take the money and invest it in the DESIGN phase of your line. why? because that's what causes people to buy your stuff not cool bags. also invest in marketing which is how you attract customers.....

thank you 
sandy JO


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

And then i can even print with water based ink like i do my tee,, 
thanks again buddy,
sandy Jo


----------



## vgiex (Aug 21, 2006)

drummerstar said:


> *SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
> *not worth it..*
> 
> take the money and put to better use. you can have the best custom bags/packaging and not sale ONE SHIRT! take the money and invest it in the DESIGN phase of your line. why? because that's what causes people to buy your stuff not cool bags. also invest in marketing which is how you attract customers.....


ITS WORTH IT! custom bags/packaging is part of your marketing and that is how you attract customers. If your are talking about DESIGN phase means everything, from shirt designs to hang tags to packaging. Sample: Jonny Cupcakes. peace.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

Lowest minimum I have found is 1k pieces, and a n extra plate charge of $100 per color.


----------



## jshock (Aug 4, 2010)

I love the idea of using the stickers......and the paper bags......maybe both if it were cost efficient....I'm going to research the paper bags for sure.....


----------

